# A Mansion Lancashire - June 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 24, 2012)

*Mansion, Lancashire - June 2012*

Visited with tumbles and LulaTaHula.

History appears to be very limited on this place. It was originally a house, then an elderly care home, and finally a wedding venue. From what I can gather, the place was built in the late 16th century.
It contains some nice small corridors and a rather lovely staircase, which were the highlights of the building.
There is a function room too, but this is very modern and not of much interest. 

*The house:*


















































































*The function room:*











Thanks for looking​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 25, 2012)

Great pics dude! Thanks for posting them up


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

That place seems to be going downhill fast. Good pics though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2012)

There must be some amazing fireplaces in strange place now,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shane.c (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovely looking house thanks for posting,


----------



## boxfrenzy (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice shots dude - glad you went along, and nice to see you the other night. Good work


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 25, 2012)

Great photos, i really liked this place, bet it was grand back in the day


----------



## lee443 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great building, slightly creepy for a wedding venue.... hard to imagine it would have once been thriving


----------



## baj88 (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems to be coming a bit of a tourist destination of late this place does. Cracking shots and thabks for sharing


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers for all the comments 



boxfrenzy said:


> Nice shots dude - glad you went along, and nice to see you the other night. Good work



Agreed, you too, was good to put faces to usernames and all  If I am ever up your way, I'll give you a shout!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 26, 2012)

Great piks you have there, the staircase is the standout feature there aint it , well internally anyway.


----------



## Stussy (Jun 26, 2012)

Some great features and details in the architraves there, shame the fire place has been so brutally ripped out on pic #10! Really nice report and photos, thanks for the share!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice set of pics


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice work Seffyboy 

A few shots from me from this visit:


----------

